# first gun purchase dilemma



## rightwingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

Im looking for advice. I have rented a few pistols of different caliber and feel comfortable with a .45 for concealed carry. I realize that the feel of the gun and how well I shoot/handle it are first priority. I really like the 1911 compact style for carry, especially because of the ambi safety. I like glocks but just cant imagine carrying one in the chamber. I will practice alot so the thumb safety is something I think I can become very proficient with. My price range is up to $1,000. Im 5' 8" and 165 lbs and plan on carrying IWB, for my size I can best conceal grip with suit coat/jacket. Any guns come to mind immediately that would suit me? I seem to easily find equal good and bad reports on all guns if I look enough. I need the most reliable gun, I will not feel comfortable with continual jams or malfunctions. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Look into Kimbers*

They have great quality, come with most goodies depending on which one you purchase and are accurate. Take a look at the Pro Carry or the SIS, both are ready to go out of the box. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

SIS is niiiiiiiiiiiiice :mrgreen: I'd personally go with a commander grip if you can handle the gun well enough-I personally don't like the commander grip size nearly as much as the full size, but then again all my CCW are full size anyway :smt033 Kimber is good, Colt is good, but in my opinion over priced, I've heard good things about Springfield 1911's but have never owned one and thus cannot comment. Have you looked at Heckler and Koch or Sig? H&K's new .45 is very nice and they make a compact version of it as well, and the Sig P220 is also another very nice gun. Both companies are well known for their reliability and I personally carry a Sig P220 everyday on duty and CC. The Sig doesn't have a thumb safety but it's still good to go with one in the chamber, and I wouldn't carry any other way. Also, have you taken a look at Springfield XDs? Just some food for thought.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am the same hieght and wieght as you I carry a fullsize year round. Find what you shoot best and dress around what you carry.


----------



## Phalanx1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I carry either the Kimber Tactical Ultra or the Hk45. You can't go wrong with either. The compact Kimber is easier to conceal and pleasant to shoot.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Reading through the diffrent posts there seems to be some confusion on the diffrent 1911's
Government 5"
Commander 4"
Both of the above have the same full sized grip and capacity (7 in standard mag or 8 in comercial plus one in the tube).
Officer 3"
Shorter grip and less capacity (usually 6 plus one in the tube).
Personally I carry a Commander sized Para LTC with an Alloy frame. It knocks a few oz.s off the weight. I like the balance and full size grip. Personally anything smaller and you give away some controlability and accuracy for most of us anyway. I might note that barrel length also includes the chamber so knock off an inch for actual barrel length. Most of us know this already but I listed the info for those who don't.
:watching:


----------

